# Disturbing Peta Commercial!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I just watched the most disturbing commercial on animal planet (YES I AM WRITING THEM!) It was a family talking about getting a dog. And they were sitting at the table talking about the new dog coming. Then a guy puts up a bag with a dead dog on the table. The guy with the dead dog says something to the little girl and her parents like: oh you will be getting your new dog from the breeder soon but you have to get the dead one you killed first... Then it goes into a Peta ad saying: everytime you buy a dog from a breeder, you kill one at the shelter!

Seriously... I am shocked!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am all for shelter adoption, and getting dogs from rescue and I wish more people would, but one situation doesn't cause the other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh NO..NO..NO!! That is just soooo WRONG! (my stomack is sick!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, seriously! I just can't believe animal planet would put this on!!! I was thinking it was about puppy mills for sure but then it attacked breeders. And it wasn't saying just backyard breeders. I am looking to see if the commercial is posted somewhere....

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

most likely on Peta's Web site...that's were they keep their garbage isn't it?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:jaw:

I can't believe that was actually played on Animal Planet! Amanda, you should definitely write them about it. And if you find it somewhere, do share... I will write to them as well if I see it.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, that's horrible...and for kids to see that too and relate it to breeding dogs! 

Last year I took Kohana into our vet to have her baby canine teeth pulled. Two vet assistants and a couple of front desk staff members insisted on me having Kohana spayed at the same time she was being put under. They lectured me on how bad of a mom I was being if I didn't spay her, as all the dogs that are at the pound and I shouldn't chance having a litter of puppies. I told them I was thinking of showing her and hadn't decided yet - I was so upset and cried all the way home. When I got home after leaving her there I told my husband and he was upset too. I called them to tell them I wasn't rushing into things and would have to think about it. I was so unhappy how they all ganged up on me and yelled at me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I really want everyone to see this commercial... I am still shocked. I am not finding the video but now I feel naive. I am finding tons of anti breeder stuff out from them though- looks like it is a new campaign though!

http://www.itchmo.com/peta-campaigns-against-dog-and-cat-breeders-2812


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.peta.org/feat/abc/video2.asp

Here is the commercial. And I agree, Amanda, it is sickening and wrong. I have SO many problems with PETA and I really dislike their extreme views and this really has made me dislike them even more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sadly, that doesn't even shock me.

I live in the same area as their 'headquarters' (Norfolk, VA..one town over from VA Bch, same area "Hampton Roads") and they are a bunch of psychos here and ALWAYS make the local news. But this town, is not as 'right wing' as I think they *thought* it was being such a military/Republican hub.

They just do awful things, all the time. They picket McDonald and YELL at children w/ Happy meals that they are murderers, they picket the furrier, who's owner is a really good freind of ours that missed our Daughter's graduation party because they were staging a big "murder" campaign in front of his store. They throw ketchup on people that wear leather shoes, they are just very **aggressive** and **angry** people. Very. 

Most of the people I know have had some encounter with them at McDonalds or Outback, or at the shoe store, its just sad that they are so angry and scare people to get their point across. 

I wish they would be more sensible about their 'plight'.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Oh, that's horrible...and for kids to see that too and relate it to breeding dogs!
> 
> Last year I took Kohana into our vet to have her baby canine teeth pulled. Two vet assistants and a couple of front desk staff members insisted on me having Kohana spayed at the same time she was being put under. They lectured me on how bad of a mom I was being if I didn't spay her, as all the dogs that are at the pound and I shouldn't chance having a litter of puppies. I told them I was thinking of showing her and hadn't decided yet - I was so upset and cried all the way home. When I got home after leaving her there I told my husband and he was upset too. I called them to tell them I wasn't rushing into things and would have to think about it. I was so unhappy how they all ganged up on me and yelled at me!


And that's just wrong, too!  How unfair that people would assume that everyone who doesn't spay/neuter their dog when they are puppies are irresponsible and are going to let their dog get pregnant or impregnate.

That's just crazy. I am more responsible than that...and so are you! :frusty: Even if I had a mixed breed that couldn't show or breed, I'd have still waited til' they were a bit older to spay for health reasons, do you still goto the same vet?

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

If you read Peta's mission statements, their goal is to eliminate domesticated animals. Which in my opinion is planned extinction of species. The domestic dogs, cats and all other farm animals. 

They are also "Pro-euthanasia" and against "No Kill" shelters, so basically they are the ones killing the pets. 

If everyone adopted dogs and cats from reputable breeders there would be no need for shelters. Blaming breeders for the problems in shelters is just wrong.

Unforunately they have alot of powerful people and money behind them. 

I totally lost all respect for them last year when they refused to help a herd of snow stranded cattle that were starving, because they would rather see them starve to death, than to end up on someones dinner plate.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ghrrrrrr. &*#$$ ^%#@@!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no knowledge of PETA...now I do thanks to this forum. They must be a bunch of crazy psycho's..this is really sickening.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Thanks... It is just shocking to see a breeder who sits down with them talking about waiting for their puppy for weeks... and then wham! I just watched it again- can you tell! Ugh, seriously- why not have an anti petland ad??? Idiots!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're terrorists. People for the Extermination of Tame Animals.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> If you read Peta's mission statements, their goal is to eliminate domesticated animals. Which in my opinion is planned extinction of species. The domestic dogs, cats and all other farm animals.
> 
> They are also "Pro-euthanasia" and against "No Kill" shelters, so basically they are the ones killing the pets.


I didn't know that! Eliminate domesticated animals?

Stop people from eating meat?

Stop people from using animals products for warmth? (shoes, coats, etc)

What's really funny is we have this local radio station, morning show guys named 'Tommy and Rumble', and they are real pranksters, and they always stage these big 'fishing' things right behind the PETA headquarters and really taunt them alot and play alot of practical jokes on the PETA folks. There are so many of the really crazy ones HERE. Heck, I know people that are afraid to take their kids to get a happy meal, the poor tourists that come here and have to deal with them 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I gave money like 10 years back because of the puppy mill stuff- ugh, too late for a stop payment!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

There are 'various' levels of animal 'activists'. Like some who think its okay to eat meat, but not wear leather shoes. OR..its okay to wear leather, but not fur, and I on and on, but PETA is really very extreme, even though alot of their members (around the country) aren't! In this town, they are very extreme, enough to come live here and campaign for them.

Remember when Pamela Anderson got chastised by Peta for wearing leather shortly after her anti-fur campaign? lol....

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that commercial is fricken crazy?! I'm suprised they would let that on TV?? and they get all bent out of shape over Janet Jacksons boob..lol.. wow.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

> Last year I took Kohana into our vet to have her baby canine teeth pulled. Two vet assistants and a couple of front desk staff members insisted on me having Kohana spayed at the same time she was being put under. They lectured me on how bad of a mom I was being if I didn't spay her, as all the dogs that are at the pound and I shouldn't chance having a litter of puppies. I told them I was thinking of showing her and hadn't decided yet - I was so upset and cried all the way home. When I got home after leaving her there I told my husband and he was upset too. I called them to tell them I wasn't rushing into things and would have to think about it. I was so unhappy how they all ganged up on me and yelled at me!


That is just so sad!!! No one has the right to make you feel bad. The last time I checked, this was still a "free" country. You have the right to have you animal spayed or not, you choice and you business!!! The only way people can make you fee bad is if you let them. Don't get me wrong, I am all for fixing my pets (and all four of mine are), but it's if/when I decide to do it.

The Peta commercial is absolutely sick!!! I would be afraid of young kids watching it....sigh. They are not about animal welfare, they are about domestic animal extinction.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Kara, sounds like you're at the epicenter of PETA extremism. Those people are sick. They can only think in black and white. That commercial sounds absolutely disgusting, Amanda.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

juliav said:


> They are not about animal welfare, they are about domestic animal extinction.


 Exactly.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

UGH! The commercial makes me sick! I don't know who made the bad decision to let that be aired...but that never should've been allowed on T.V.! It's a plain out and out lie. Buying from a reputable breeder is not the cause of animal deaths in shelters. Careless overbreeding by large commercial breeders and undereducated and selfish, thoughtless pet owners are the problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Lena,

I just watched the video clip you posted...AHHHH!!!! That is SO, SO SICK! (I am going to go on Animal Planet's Web and protest it!!

As for all of the dogs in shelters there are about 3 times as more cats!! I did a paper in college several years ago (called several shelters) What I discovered is that the general public takes on an animal without a clue of the responsibility...and they dump them for the smallest reasons...they bark too much...they pee on everything...they chew! Well, "HELLO"...do THEY engage in any type of trainning? Do they expect the dog or cat to learn by just smacking it around or abusing it?

In my eyes professional breeders and those who show are the responsible ones!
A good deal of the animals in shelters come from a disposible society ...OURS! (you don't want it dump it!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am really surprised Animal Planet aired that!!!!! that is so against their demographic!!! I agree with Tom they are terrorists.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Al..

I just went onto Animal Planets Web and posted the following (I included a cut and paste that Lina provided of the video clip). I think the more we circulate this the more reprocusions there are going to be for Animal Planet.

BTW: if anyone is interested in sending a complaint here is the direct link (which was not easy to find) http://extweb.discovery.com/viewerrelations

Opps.. I just lost my complaint (oh well, you guys know how I feel and I passed that same message on to them!)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kara!

The vet is part of a big hospital 5 minutes from my home and has many vets under one roof. (www.webvets.com) Yes, I do still go there because the smaller ones around close down if I should ever need one on the weekends. Since then I have talked with several of the staff and they now understand that I am a responsible mom and will do the right things. I also had a long talk with my vet about it all and she is good and knows where I stand. Maybe it is a scare tactic for all new puppy families to spay/neuter all animals as babies. They also have a huge wall of pictures of all the animals that have been rescued and also a huge wall of pictures of blood donors. They have all the top equipment and most of their vets are from the famous U.C. California - Davis Vet School - so we stay.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you too Julia,

Once I have decided when it is the right time to have Kohana spayed, I will for her own health sake and happiness. I have decided to show her - hopefully this spring once her hair has grown out from her puppy coat, and then I will see where that takes us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The big question is why are they going after thr breeders? Was someone turned down by a breeder and this is their revenge? Why aren't they going after thr puppy mills? They are the one supplying the pet stores and shelters with the dogs, not reputible breeders. I am so angry at this campaign. I am writing Animal Planet that I am starting a boycott of their programs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

:tea:

Michele...THAT is why everyone should be sending Animal Planet there objections...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, they lump all breeders into the same basket. You can be at home and breed your dog one time or you can run a huge commercial breeding facility and they see you as the same. When their goal is to make domesticated animals extinct, any person who contributes to growing the population becomes the target.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't have proof, but I highly suspect that PETA is one of the main organizations behind the bill that is coming back through California next month (AB1634) to penalize anyone with dogs that are not spayed or neutered.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I've been reading this thread and I agree with all of your reactions and comments. The only thing I wanted to add is that i should you should direct all of your feedback to PETA. The people on this forum have a wealth of knowledge about these areas that PETA doesn't, as is clear by their misguided ad. 

I think that PETA's heart is in the right place, although some of their methods may not be so palatable, like this ad. I've seen PETA do a lot of good with their terrorist tactics, even in Australia. They flew out and pressured the government into agreeing to stop a disgusting practice called "mulesing" where the bottom of a sheep is cut off because it's cheaper than other methods of preventing "fly strike", a common problem which effects sheep. Without PETA, this horrible method would still be in practice. 

So yes, I agree this ad is terrible and VERY misguided, but I think the best thing would be to give that feedback to PETA so they can target future campaigns in the right direction.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christine, the problem with PETA is not that they don't have the right information, they truly believe that ALL domesticated animals should be extinct. They WANT people to spay all their pets so that there will be no more domesticated animals ever. Period. It's on their website, if you read their intents and goals.

I don't agree with making a whole species of animal extinct just because a group of people think that the domestication of animals (which happened thousands of years ago) should not have happened. That's horrible and to me just as cruel as the people they are supposedly trying to stop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Ohhhh, could you even imagine life without your Havanese???


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to agree to disagree with everyone as to a few points here. PETA don't want to stop people having domestic pets. They want to stop the overpopulation and following pointless euthanisation of animals.

http://www.peta.org/actioncenter/exploitation.asp

"Every animal deserves a chance to thrive in a responsible and permanent home."

They also run campaigns like this one - Be An Angel To Animals, to get people to donate to provide dog houses for pet dogs who live outdoors in winter whose and owners can't afford a dog house.
https://ebiz.isiservices.com/peta-e/peta/donation.asp?section_code=H07W274R&ask4=--265-530-1325

Here is also a link to a page promoting throwing a party for your pet dog
http://dogparty.peta.org/invitation.asp?c=weekly_enews

I just think if you have feedback about their mis-guided campaign here, you should direct it back at them, with the points you've also made about where their effort should be directed towards instead. Yes, they don't have all of the info in this case, so I hope they will take the feedback as it's given - from one group of animals lovers to another.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are some articles about the President of Peta.

http://www.nokillnow.com/PETAIngridNewkirkResign.htm

I should add a warning. These articles are disturbing


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I wonder if PETA acts differently in various parts of the world. In California, they tend to work more quietly and even try working through legislation.

By the way, I think I just found one of the main articles supporting that commercial. This article is straight from PETA's web site: *There Is No Such Thing As A 'Responsible Breeder'*


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

That's revolting. I let my kids watch that channel all the time. I blame Animal Planet for airing that garbage, but I will never let them watch it again.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Regardless of any good PETA might do, the overall goal of the group is to promote the end of domestic animal ownership in any form. Ingrid Newkirk has said as much, in public. So, while they lobby against cruelty they also push for the demise of every industry that deals with domestic animals. 

I remember their 'drink beer not milk' campaign where they protested outside several colleges telling the students that they should drink beer and not milk to boycott the dairy industry as a whole. I mean, really? 

Then there were the horribly graphic posters of animals that were supposedly raised for McDonald's meals. The posters were effective in turning people away and, if those were accurate photos, then I'm all for letting people know the truth. But at several McDonald's out here, the PETA protesters were shoving gory photos at the KIDS that were coming into the restaurant with their parents! What sane adult would do that to a child? 

IMO, any group that resorts to terrorism tactics to try to force their point of view on others is not a group worth supporting. 

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

..Don't you think we should end this thread and just agree to disagree with Christine (whom I'm hoping we haven't chased off the forum).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Then there were the horribly graphic posters of animals that were supposedly raised for McDonald's meals. The posters were effective in turning people away and, if those were accurate photos, then I'm all for letting people know the truth. But at several McDonald's out here, the PETA protesters were shoving gory photos at the KIDS that were coming into the restaurant with their parents! What sane adult would do that to a child


I've seen these 'displays' and know people who've been called 'murderers' at local McDonalds and Outback! Yes!?! What adult would DO this? lol

That is the interesting thing about PETA...they launch all these different campaigns, at ALL different levels of animal activism and try to pull money in from 58494 different directions, and don't disclose their main 'mission' statements because otherwise nobody would support them...

Gosh, I guess I am the posterchild of animal cruelty, I supported a breeder, I'm marinating T-bone steaks in the fridge for dinner, chicken jerky marinating for Gucci, I wear wool, leather and own fur (that Gucci is laying on right now ) and I've even taken my kids to McDonalds. BUT, that's the great thing about America,we have freedom to choose. If some PETA person tries to throw ketchup or paint on me....man, they picked the WRONG person! LOL

PETA is entitled to believe what they wish, but they are WAY over the top on most things...and much to angry and aggressive for me to ever take them seriously.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

kara,

I agree and everytime I have heard the name of PETA come up it's envoked nothing but rageful comments from people. I think their tactics create more harm than good..
and I think they are like terrorists, as they terrorize people with their mormid propaganda!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> So I just watched the most disturbing commercial on animal planet (YES I AM WRITING THEM!) It was a family talking about getting a dog. And they were sitting at the table talking about the new dog coming. Then a guy puts up a bag with a dead dog on the table. The guy with the dead dog says something to the little girl and her parents like: oh you will be getting your new dog from the breeder soon but you have to get the dead one you killed first... Then it goes into a Peta ad saying: everytime you buy a dog from a breeder, you kill one at the shelter!
> 
> Seriously... I am shocked!
> 
> Amanda


OMG! I would be horrified if I saw that! I'm not a PETA fan, but come on! We HAD to get a sturdy dog, that didn't shed as my DS and my allergies are bad. Havs just aren't in shelters and NOT in the middle of Nebraska. How about targeting the puppy mills and USDA cert. "breeders?"


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Oh, that's horrible...and for kids to see that too and relate it to breeding dogs!
> 
> Last year I took Kohana into our vet to have her baby canine teeth pulled. Two vet assistants and a couple of front desk staff members insisted on me having Kohana spayed at the same time she was being put under. They lectured me on how bad of a mom I was being if I didn't spay her, as all the dogs that are at the pound and I shouldn't chance having a litter of puppies. I told them I was thinking of showing her and hadn't decided yet - I was so upset and cried all the way home. When I got home after leaving her there I told my husband and he was upset too. I called them to tell them I wasn't rushing into things and would have to think about it. I was so unhappy how they all ganged up on me and yelled at me!


That is just awful and I can't believe that they ganged up on you like that! I don't think that you should ever go back there again! We've seen quite a few vets to know that there are both good ones and bad ones and that we don't have to settle if we are in doubt.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the first time I have seen this tread & am shocked by that commercial!! It absolutely disgusted me, and I am shocked that Animal Planet acually ran it. Not only will I send an email to Peta and my disgust but also to Animal Plant. They will lose viewers if they keep that up. - Gee arent they the same channel that shows the "dog shows" with breeder dogs??????????
I am sure that originally Peta was created with good intentions, but it sounds like they are getting out of control and maybe could spend their money on better ventures!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You may find it interesting that Animal Planet was one of the sponsors at the Eukanuba show. In fact, Amanda and I received free traveling pet bowls from them. Ironic that they should support a dog show and air such a disgusting commercial at the same time? No, it's greed. They want to "have their cake and eat it, too", I think.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
Oh I forgot about that! When she asked if we were familiar with the program I should have told her something.... doh! Maybe they think all those dogs at Euk were from the local shelter 

Amanda


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Peta is so two-faced. They say they will take care of the animals and give them to loving people, but in fact last year they had over 16,000 cats and dogs euthanized. The reason? - they couldn't find homes for the animals. 

They could probably do some good in the world if they weren't so radical. I have to believe they have hurt their cause more than helped it with things such as this commercial.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmm, was Itchmo the company that was linked with the contamination of treats?? Correct me if I am wrong, but that name sounds so familiar..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> So I just watched the most disturbing commercial on animal planet (YES I AM WRITING THEM!) It was a family talking about getting a dog. And they were sitting at the table talking about the new dog coming. Then a guy puts up a bag with a dead dog on the table. The guy with the dead dog says something to the little girl and her parents like: oh you will be getting your new dog from the breeder soon but you have to get the dead one you killed first... Then it goes into a Peta ad saying: everytime you buy a dog from a breeder, you kill one at the shelter!
> 
> Seriously... I am shocked!
> 
> Amanda


OMG, Amanda!! What channel was this aired on? I would write to that network too.

If people would stop breeding for all the wrong reason's and be very selective as to who they sell animals too, our shelters would not have any issues. In many states, they don't have over-crowding problems.

There are very legitimate reason's too that people must turn their animals over to shelters. PETA is a sick organization.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*I got a reply!*

Lets see if I get another one! I enclosed the link so they could watch the commercial!

Amanda
Here is the reply:

Thank you for contacting Discovery Networks. We appreciate your
correspondence and for taking the time to share your thoughts and
concerns
with us. Given the issues you raised, we have forwarded your comments
to
our program management and executives. Feedback about our shows is
encouraged and this will help them plan for future programs. Comments
such
as yours are very important to us, as viewer opinions tell us what we
can
improve on and what our audience enjoys. It is these types of comments
that contribute to creating change and improving programming.

A reply to this message is not necessary. If you have any further
inquiries or comments, please contact us via our webform at
http://extweb.discovery.com/ViewerRelations.

Again, thank you for contacting Discovery Networks.

Sincerely,
Barbara
Viewer Relations
Discovery Networks


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, that sounds like a pre-typed 'answer' they give anyone with any comment. Hope they'll send you a 'real' answer soon that concretely talks about the issue!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just put a complaint in too. Yep, that sounds like a 'form letter', I hope you get a personal response. I'll let yall know if I do.

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I got EXACTLY word for word the same reply from my complaint yesterday too. Too bad. It would be nice to get a personal response. Hopefully they will pull that horrible commercial anyway.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Moly I can't belive that they would put something like that on TV. That's pretty shocking to say the least. I hope you do write them and give them what for.

Derek


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Seriously... I am shocked!
> 
> Amanda


After watching the videos of PITA pick up healthy animals from vet offices and kill them, I doubt there's anything PITA could do that would shock me. What does shock me is that people still back them.
Does anyone have an email address for Animal Planet? It seems they could use a wake up call for allowing PITA airtime.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I remember their 'drink beer not milk' campaign where they protested outside several colleges telling the students that they should drink beer and not milk to boycott the dairy industry as a whole. I mean, really?
> Wanda


We saw a PITA group down in Florida outside of KFC and some of their signs read that KFC had 3 breasts per chicken. We were laughing too hard to read all of their signs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ChristineL said:


> I think that PETA's heart is in the right place,
> 
> .


I wasn't aware that they had a heart. :deadhorse:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gosh, I guess I am the posterchild of animal cruelty, I supported a breeder, I'm marinating T-bone steaks in the fridge for dinner, chicken jerky marinating for Gucci, I wear wool, leather and own fur (that Gucci is laying on right now ) and I've even taken my kids to McDonalds. BUT, that's the great thing about America,we have freedom to choose. If some PETA person tries to throw ketchup or paint on me....man, they picked the WRONG person! LOL
> 
> Kara


I was wearing a fur coat in Vegas (it was 29 degrees with a lot lower wind chill factor) and got surrounded by a group of PITA people. They were screaming at me for wearing fur while they wore leather shoes. I won't attack someone but I sure as heck won't back down if someone wants to attack me. They got back a lot more than they gave. It's times like that when I'm glad I'm a Scorpio :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christine, I don't think anyone meant anything negative towards you. Jan's comment was in response to the PETA organization in the U.S. It sounds like PETA over here and PETA in Australia are totally different. PETA in the U.S. is pretty hate-filled organization and has a very bad reputation with most animal lovers.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate those people. I hate any group or person who is so extreme they won't listen to reason. I remember a few years ago going to see Paul McCartney in concert and he started the concert by showing a promotional movie from PETA. It really disturbed me since there were lots of kids in the audience. The PETA people are just as bad as the anti-abortionists who put up giant billboards of aborted fetuses where children can see them. It's just wrong.

Personally, I wear leather and I eat meat, but not at fast food restaurants anymore since listening to a story about it on NPR. The cattle live in such appalling conditions it made me sick.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> The PETA people are just as bad as the anti-abortionists who put up giant billboards of aborted fetuses where children can see them. It's just wrong.


Ditto!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HBO has a documentary running on Peta this month!

I watched it last night, and its pretty intense! It is a really good documentary on animal rights and how the Humane Society and other Animal rights activist think Peta really 'hurts' their causes because they are so "out there".

Here's the link!

http://www.hbo.com/docs/programs/iamananimal/interview.html

If you have Cox, you can watch it "On demand" in the HBO "documentary" section!

Enjoy! And I wouldn't let small kids watch it, there are some pretty graphic, disturbing scenes, at one point, my husband couldnt' take it and wanted to change the channel, but I insisted on watching it! I won the battle of the remote control for the first time ever! lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That does sound interesting Kara. I wouldn't be able to watch it at my house. My DH can't even watch the Animal Planet Heros shows so I know he wouldn't be able to sit through a PETA documentary. Then again, he's gotten into some interesting discussions at work with some people who think PETA is a good thing so maybe he'd watch it so he could get some more talking points.

Hmm, moot point for me. I don't get HBO......
I just read the synopsis. I guess if Ms. Newkirk gets mice in her cupboards and spiderwebs in her corners and ants in her showers, they are allowed to stay...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally got around to reading this and am feeling quite angry and frustrated. I couldn't finish that article, Debbie. It's just crazy what some organizations will do because they think they are right. They can't see the forest through the trees and look like a bunch of whackos. Very sad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the schedule:

Looks like it only plays on On Demand thru Dec. 23rd?!

http://www.hbo.com/apps/schedule/ScheduleServlet?ACTION_DETAIL=DETAIL&FOCUS_ID=622255

I thought they were 'crazy' before I watched this documentary and now I think they are WAYYYYYY out there! It was really moving, the rescued some poor local Pitbull with Heartworms and ended up putting him to sleep, but he was basically chained outside a trailer and not fed and neglected.  Really sad.

She also has a will that says when she dies, she wants her skin made into leather products and her meat "barbecued" and an eyeball sent to someone (I forget who!)

Nutso!

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I don't have Cox but I do have HBO On Demand so I'm going to look for it.

I'v always thought PETA were a bunch of loonies, it just goes to show you that you can have loonies among extreme liberals as well as among extreme conservatives. When PETA ran that ad comparing the caging of animals (was it chickens?) to the Holocaust...well, that was just outrageous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, thanks for letting me know about this! I have HBO On Demand as well (not Cox but I'm sure that HBO On Demand is the same with any company) and I will look for it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When PETA started making headlines by throwing red paint on fur coats, that's when they got out of hand. I don't think people should wear animal fur and would probably tell you so. But to destroy someone else's property to try and get my point across is out of control.

I will try to catch this on HBO. Thanks for the heads up, Kara.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

This is so disturbing. I cant believe they showed that on Animal Planet. I am writing to them today. Thank you for bringing it to our attention Amanda. I also cant believe we do not hear more about what they are doing. They must have some powerful people protecting them.

You can bet if George Bush(or some other public figure) was doing the things that Ingrid Newkirk has been getting away with for 20+ years, he would have been stopped, or worse, by now.

How is she/they able to get away with this? Its mind boggling.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

They talked about that campaign on the show!

Oh, and the fur? Apparently, the don't destroy any fur "donated" to them, they send it too homeless women that "need" it!?!??! WTH? lol And to third world countries, so basically....its ok. to wear fur if you are poor!

Try to catch it this week, I think it airs for about 5 more days.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have Comcast cable and it's on HBO's on demand line up. I might check it out.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

That was a fascinating documentary. These people intentionally do things out there to shock and get media attention. They will do anything they can think of to get their message out there. Imagine equating killing turkeys to holocaust victims in concentration camps, that's just one of their projects. They call themselves media whores. I think they've gone too far with their zany antics and have done far more harm to their message than good.
Paula


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I just watched the documentary. What an example of a good idea turned bad. I was touched by the rescue of the dog but somehow I suspect they do those things so they can point to all the "good" they do. Unfortunately their extremism has ruined their message.

And donating your body to be barbequed? Beyond wacky. The eyeballs are to be sent to some company to remind them that PETA is watching them. What a nut case.

Thanks for the head's up on the show.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I have it scheduled to record on thursday so I'll tell you what I think then.

I've never been with PETA. I'm all for animal rights and taking care of them but at the same time I love wearing and sitting on leather. I love red and white meat, my mom has a fur coat that was my great grandmothers that will someday be mine, and there's an alligator print bag on coach.com that I'd KILL to have.. (wish I had 7 G's to blow).

My cat came from the SPCA and I've had him longer than Capote. I'd never buy a cat..they're all the same..same temperaments and all that stuff..heh. But with capote I needed a dog that would be ok with my cat, and who was a baby that I could train from scratch. I researched breeds for months before I settled on havanese's and I spent days on petfinder looking for ones that I could get near or around me. Any rescues on there were either too old or too far away at the time. 

If PETA wants to campaign for animal rights there's a MILLION other reasons why animals are in shelters and it's not because of Breeders. Proper breeders place their dogs in a good home that they know they'll thrive in. Unlike shelters where you walk down the line and pick whicheverone is cutest and hope to god it gets along with your preexisting pets, kids, environment, etc. 

If they were smart they'd campaign for education for buyers. In the past 2 months I've had to educate two people about puppymills and how to tell what a good breeder is and what to steer clear of.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am with you Mindy.  I am all for helpng homeless animals and donate to SPCA and Humane Society. But I love my leather shoes, my leather furniture and most definitely my meats, cheeses, eggs and milk. Gosh, I am such a carnivor!!! And I also love my purebread animals. Dogs and cats. Meet my (sadly) only remaining 11 year old Persian kitty. Her name is Tinkerbel. I can't seem to find any better pictures of her than this...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Our local News broadcast did a story last night on "Neglected Pitbulls" and an increase of Pit bulls in shelters here! I wonder if it was inspired by the PETA documentary?

There seems to be some "FAD" around here for the rapper-types to be chaining Pit bulls in front of their houses, especially in really low-income areas...like a "fashion statement" to have a pitbull...ever since the Michael Vick scandal and a few rap-videos.

The pit-bull rescue is on top of it though, according to the news...but apparently a real problem for locals and animal control and shelters! And Peta, located here.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

juliav said:


> I am with you Mindy.  I am all for helpng homeless animals and donate to SPCA and Humane Society. But I love my leather shoes, my leather furniture and most definitely my meats, cheeses, eggs and milk. Gosh, I am such a carnivor!!! And I also love my purebread animals. Dogs and cats. Meet my (sadly) only remaining 11 year old Persian kitty. Her name is Tinkerbel. I can't seem to find any better pictures of her than this...


Julia..what a beautiful cat Tinkerbell is! (Though she has a look that says:
"So what if I just ate Tweety bird!?!?!"

There are a bizzilion more cats in shelters than dogs...and it wasn't until several years ago that I found out that cat's can have 3 litters in one season..YIKES!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> Julia..what a beautiful cat Tinkerbell is! (Though she has a look that says:
> "So what if I just ate Tweety bird!?!?!"


Thanks for the compliment, Tinker is quite a beauty and this pic doesn't do her justice. She is a calico, so she has the attitude (red headed, no offense to redheads) and a huge sence of entitlement. If my Brandy (red standard female) is a Princess, this one is definitely The Diva!!! She truly loves only one person in the house and that's my daughter, she also love my hubby. The rest of us humans she merely tolorates.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julia, she's beautiful!! I love Calicos!!! 

Yeah, Kara, I often see younger adult males with dogs like Boxers, Pits, Dobermans... all I care about is that they tend to them well and not raise them to be monsters. If they can do that and keep them until the end of their natural life, then fine. Otherwise, it gets me really ticked off since they only do it for their image! :frusty:

I had 3 young men come into the store yesterday, dressed like Hip hoppers with a Doberman. His name was Striker, so you get the idea. BUT, this dog was so gentle, still a pup, and the owner was looking for a collar that wouldn't hurt him while still giving him good control, so it was all good. I just hope it stays that way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes!

http://sev.prnewswire.com/publishing-information-services/20080111/DC1129510012008-1.html#


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is disgusting. These are the same people lobbying for mandatory spay/neuter programs. It just proves that they just don't want humans to have any animals as pets. They are hypocrits!!!!!!!! How do we get this out to the public?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> http://sev.prnewswire.com/publishing-information-services/20080111/DC1129510012008-1.html#


Yes, there is evil in this world and the PETA hypocrites are a prime example.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I cannot believe what I just read!!! That is disgusting


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah,

Its really sad! 

I read a local news story once, that our local animal shelters do extra screening because they worry that PETA volunteers will come get the shelter animals they have for adoption and kill them. It is SO messed up, and indeed one of the most hypocritical things I've ever heard in my life.

How is it humane? Gimme a break. It is the same thing they advocate against.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

*Boycott Movie "Blonde & Blonder"*

This just came through my Canadian list.

"LOS ANGELES, CA -- (MARKET WIRE) -- 01/02/08 -- EMPIRE FILM GROUP, INC. (PINKSHEETS: EFGU) will donate all of its net theatrical revenues from the forthcoming release of the comedy "BLONDE AND BLONDER" to the animal rights charity PETA (People for Ethical Treatment of Animals), an organization supported by the film's star, Pamela Anderson. The film will open in theatres across the U.S.A. on January 18th, and is expected to generate tens-of-thousands of dollars for PETA. "

Here is the full story.

http://openwebdeveloper.sys-con.com/read/480245.htm


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing that PETA does seem to surpise me, ethical treatment.....right!

As far as Pam Anderson movie, there was never any danger of me (or anyone I know) ever going to see it, even before I found out its' proceeds will go to PETA.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I agree.

I've seen Pamela's "attempt" at acting, and its pretty bad. I doubt her movie will attract much attention anyways. She's a hypocrite too...so she fits right in the org.

K.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, this is so disgusting. But it's so much more of a sad thing as only those who know that PETA sucks will read that article. 'The big ones' like Pam Anderson or the newly PETA representative Eva Mendez live in a bubble. Wonder if we could send THEM this article to open their eyes a little bit and look under PETA's hypocritical surface.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I ran across yet another commercial this morning for PETA's latest campaing against breeders:






Sick.

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm glad you brought this up, yesterday in Miami our commissioners voted that anyone wanting to breed 1-2 litters a year must now get a hobby breeder's license. They are limiting the number of animals you can keep to 4 per private dwelling land under 1 acre, 6 if you live on an acre, 8 if you have two or more acres. To have any more dogs you must get a kennel license. The fee has not been determined, this license allows them to inspect your home without any prior warrant. Also, in Palm Beach the commission is trying to put into place mandatory spay neuter. Groups of dog people will be attending that meeting soon, trying to talk sense into govt is tough, PETA doesn't give up and we have to be as diligent. Unfortunately at yesterday's meeting only 4 animal people attended. It was pathetic.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paula,

Interesting you bring this up. I was just about to start another thread about this, and the 'inspection of breeding facilities'. There is a similar legislation here in Virginia, and from what I can tell, the breeders are against it. Although, I can see how it could deter some BYB, I was wondering what other negatives and/or positives were? I'll go dig up that email and the link.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

While that newest PETA commerical may be a little much, I don't think it is as disturbing as the last one. I think they need new advertising people. 

That Miami ruling doesn't seem too bad. We have heard that good breeders don't breed more than 2 litters per year. What was the reaction in Miami?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

That's only part of the problem. Now they can inspect your property whenever they want. This is too much government regulation. They are now telling everyone what they can do only thing is it relates strictly to hobby breeders of purebred dogs, people who have mutts don't have to worry. 

Here's why we're upset with the new ordinance and I'm quoting Odalys Hayes, Vice President of the Greater Miami Dog Club and Show Chair, who was one of the people diligently trying to stop this disturbing law from passing without amending it. Also there is nothing in the law to stop people from having a litter than consigning it to a pet store to sell. That means anyone can get dogs no matter how good the family or how bad all they care about is revenue.

1) This is the most disturbing and this is WAY is on TOP of MY list. Owner Surrender the animal can be kill the minute is left at the shelter. Animals pick up in the streets have 5 day holding period and can be adopted but Owner surrender gives the Animal Control the RIGHT to kill it RIGHT AWAY. NO need to be put for adoption the same with puppies and kitties.

2) NO one can sell a dog without a Breeder Hobby License, a very hard to get license and have to pay a yearly FEE and home inspections, otherwise a big FINE.. Anyone that causes to reproduce needs a Kennel license. Impossible to get the last one issue was YEARS ago. What this means is a MANDATORY spay/neuter with a very smart language since NO one can SELL/transfer a Animal. This will include RESCUES and the CATS. So there you go if you though it was NOT important and that you were NOT affected think AGAIN. Rescues since you rescue pregnant animal went you transfer the babies you will need a Kennel license .

3) Miami residents can ONLY buy from Pet Shops and internet. This will mean Higher prices for lower quality Pets since there will be no more home raise competition. Pet stores and Pet dealer NO LIMITS on the number of animals they can sell. This just open the doors to Pet stores . NO FREE trade discriminatory and in FAVOR of Commercial sales

4) Mandatory microchip only for animals for sale (pure breeds) mixed NOT require. Discriminatory

5) Limits on dogs (NOT limits on cats)4 dogs per house, 1 acre to 2 acres 6 dogs, over 2 acres 8 dogs. Discriminatory

6) Animal Control can come in your property ANY TIME they want, no probable cause or warrant needed. Unconstitutional 

7) Rental property owners will be LIABLE for the dog in their property even that is NOT their dog. This will meant ONLY home owners will be able to OWN a dog, Condominiums and even HOTELS will NOT rent to DOG OWNERS. Low income will not be able to OWN a dog. Discriminatory

This is only the beginning. First Dade than Palm Beach counties, government regulation will expand. Our constitiution wasn't designed to give the government so much power, the responsibility should be given back to the people.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope this doesn't get me on everyones "ignor" list, but I actually saw a PETA ad a couple days ago that I liked! I was actually even going to mention it here but hadn't gotten around to it yet. I have only seen it once and it was short, maybe 10 seconds. It was animated and showed a dog chained out doors to a tree...and the picture wasn't so disturbing as to give small children nightmares for weeks. It said something to the effect of "Being chained is no life, bring your dog inside". Then the chain turned into sparkly stars up in the sky  I honestly liked the ad.

** please remember I'm just a week out of surgery and have been on pain meds! ound:

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Beverly,

That's not a bad ad! I can't stand to see dogs chained outside all day long, either. Or even just neglected outside in the yard. Irks me!!

My husband and I were talking about potential Dog sitters for Gucci this summer for our vacation, and I mentioned one lady from the Hav-group, and he was like "SHE keeps ______ chained outside all day long while she works!". I was like! YIKES!!!!!! Nope, no-way..Never.

lol

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paula, YIKES! That's so scary to me that several different areas are attempting to pass these same restrictions. They aren't very well thought out either. It's bad enough to hear you mentioned but is there a "grand father clause"? Like can they come on to your property and kill your dog because you have too many now?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

I was thinking just about the $$ it would cost to police all these breeders, granted..some of this stuff would help weed out the BYB's.....but at the same time it just seems really invasive, and discriminatory.

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Since we have tethering brought up here, this was part of the new law that our commissioners had removed. They thought it was too harsh to tell people they could not legally tether their dogs, that they needed their dogs to be tied up outside to protect the house against intruders. Dr. Pizano, head of Animal Control tried to explain to them how it hurts hundreds of dogs here in Miami, how dogs need to be with people, some listened others wanted that part of the law to be rewritten, because they like to tie their own dog up on a clothes line outside. They didn't care that the dog is helpless and that dogs in this situation who cannot fight or flee become vicious, they just wouldn't listen. Now you know the mentality of some of these commissioners. We have a lot of work ahead of us to educate these very frustrating to deal with people.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

They wouldn't kill your dog, but they may take dogs away and fine you. This is an invasion of privacy. I wouldn't mind them inspecting my property with given notice, but they want to just be able to enter at any time. This does not include the older breeders who already have their license as hobby breeder's license. They are protected, that's a concession Dr. Pizano made to keep them happy. 

In West Palm it's mandatory spay/neuter on the docket. That's even worse for breeders and dog people. Big Brother is getting too involved, we may have to hire an attorney because I think this goes against our rights and freedom.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yikes Paula, that one needs some serious adjustments. On your quoted second point, I see huge trouble stemming from it. (Bold emphasis mine.)


Gableshavs said:


> 2) NO one can sell a dog without a Breeder Hobby License, *a very hard to get license and have to pay a yearly FEE and home inspections*, otherwise a big FINE.. Anyone that causes to reproduce needs a Kennel license. Impossible to get the last one issue was YEARS ago. What this means is a MANDATORY spay/neuter with a very smart language since NO one can SELL/transfer a Animal. This will include RESCUES and the CATS. So there you go if you though it was NOT important and that you were NOT affected think AGAIN. Rescues since you rescue pregnant animal went you transfer the babies you will need a Kennel license .


So more people will get a Breeder Hobby Licence (assuming they are going to have to make changes to make that a little easier to get where you are because there will be so much uproar), but the license and annual fee will make those breeders feel like they need to produce more pups to cover the extra expenses they will be incurring too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think that the legislation proposed in the past year or two has been overboard on expectations. However, there is a REAL overpopulation problem and I don't see how it's not possible not to do something. As a breeder, I have no problem with the inspections if it will help the poor dogs in puppymills and other such situations. Either they have to inspect everyone or no one. I would welcome the inspections to expose some of the abuse. If they gave schedules of when they were coming it would be too easy for the hoarders to hide some animals.

What is meant by the phrase "hard to get" about the license? I don't think it should be easy to get. Just look at all the new Havanese breeders who have jumped in the last couple of years, many of which have no idea what they are doing and are breeding anything with papers and plumbing.

Just this week in our local newspaper there was a front page article about some badly abused and malnourished horses. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with PETA on the subject of purebred animals. That commercial was awful, but I will never get another pet who has been bred specifically for selling. I will only rescue a dog or cat. There are millions of animals waiting for homes. It makes no sense to breed more of them on purpose. I am ashamed that I bought Sherman from a breeder. I should have gone to a Havanese rescue organization instead. Also it was wrong to get my Himalayan cat from a breeder. Never again.
-Carol


----------

